# XP - Wireless connection breaks after resuming from hibernation or standby



## imekul (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi guys,

I'm new here, and I have a problem that I have searched very extensively for. I have a Toshiba Tecra A4-S211 laptop, running Windows XP Pro SP2, and with an Intel ProSet 2200BG internal wireless card installed.

My problem is that when I'm connected to a wireless network (my Belkin wireless router), all works just fine until I hibernate or go into standby. When I resume Windows and everything loads up again, the connection appears to be working fine -- that is, it will say "Status: Connected" in the tray, and the signal strength seems fine. However, when I try to get online, nothing works. What's much more confusing is I can no longer ping the router or any other computers on my network. I can ping my IP assigned via DHCP 192.168.2.50, but I can no longer get online or even ping the router itself, even though it shows an excellent connection.

I've tried a number of different things in attempting to fix the problem. Rebooting always fixes it, but so far I can't find anything, short of restarting, that will.

I repaired the connection, which seems to go through all of the steps successfully, including renewing the IP address.

I tried

```
ipconfig /flushdns
```


```
ipconfig /release *
```


```
ipconfig /renew *
```
 All of these complete successfully, yet I still can't communicate with the router or beyond.

I tried disabling/enabling the wireless connection, I disabled the adapter in Device Manager, and I also physically turned the wireless switch off and on. Again, same result. It finds the network, connects to it, gets an IP, but... nothing more.

I also ran WinsockXP Fix, but that didn't fix it.

Additionally, I updated the Intel 2200BG drivers, I tried reverting back to older drivers, I looked in the device settings for anything to do with power management (but couldn't find anything as far as it powering down the adapter upon hibernation or anything like that). I also looked through my BIOS settings to see if there were any such settings, but I didn't find anything related to my wireless network adapter. Finally, I disabled the Windows Firewall, just to be sure.

So I'm lost! I don't understand how the computer can see the wireless network, connect to it, get an IP address, and yet not be able to ping the router anymore or log on to the Internet! It is definitely caused by hibernating or going on standby, and it's always fixed by rebooting, so it's certainly not a permanent problem.

If anybody has any ideas, I would love to hear them! This is pretty maddening, as I love to use standby and hibernate, but it's real frustrating to lose your wireless connection upon resuming.

Thanks for any help you can offer!

Luke


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I have a Dell laptop with the same wireless adapter. Sometimes when I come out of hibernation the wireless connection works and sometimes not. If I don't want to take the chance of having to reboot I switch the wireless off before hibernating. I've never used Standby on that computer.

When Standby or hibernation don't work as desired I just don't use them. There are other issues I'd rather fight.

Try the trick of switching the wireless off or disabling the connection; you're not likely to find a real solution.


----------



## imekul (Oct 14, 2007)

That's a good idea. I think I'll try that until I can find a real fix. Thanks for bringing it up!

If anyone else has any input, please feel free to chime in. There's got to be a solution somewhere, I would think.


----------



## 0inxs0 (Feb 22, 2008)

Appears that I started getting same issue after changing my dd-wrt/router from WEP to WPA-Personal? I'm going to try the switch off wireless then hibernate. Sounds like it will work, but not a long term solution. I hope that the WEP > WPA change will get the answer 
I'll post back after testing possible solution above.


----------



## 0inxs0 (Feb 22, 2008)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;885293

Article ID	:	885293
Last Review	:	August 29, 2007
Revision	:	2.0

We'll see, their fix in the above article stop/start service Wireless Zero Networking doe not work


----------

